# Creative Options on Post-Crop Vignetting



## africalass (May 8, 2012)

Hi!

I'm fairly new to LR, but have enjoyed spending some time learning the settings, watching videos etc..  

I would like to know if the following options are possible already (and I've just missed them) or if there is a quick workaround to create the effects - or if there is somewhere to make suggestions for future versions.

* apply the darkening Lens Vignette affect to a cropped image (without having to resave the cropped image) - the Lens Vignetting seems very different and can be more attractive than the more obvious Post-Crop Vignette 

* apply alternative affects to the Post-Crop Vignette - so instead of going dark/light it can go blurry etc..., but still with the options of roundness / feathering etc...  (essentially I would like the same options as on an adjustment brush, but automatically applied in the shape of the vignette)

* move the centre of the Post-Crop Vignette manually - so instead of being around the very centre of the photo, I can move the centre to (for example) someone's face when they're stood to one side of the picture.

Any advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## rjalex (May 8, 2012)

Welcome to this board. Not sure I fully understand what you're asking but I'll try to give my interpretation to your questions. Bear with me if I've misunderstood. 
The last point I would address by cropping with the feature to highlight at the middle of the crop. To my brain I'd find strange to have a darkened asymmetrical area.
The first point I don't quite understand. The so called post-crop vignetting can be applied to a cropped area but also to an uncropped image and they seem identical to me.
The middle point is interesting. Did you play/try out the different post-crop vignetting Styles ? Other than that, did you try the gradient or adjustment brush ? 
TC Bob


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 8, 2012)

Hi africalass, welcome to the forum!

1.  I do understand what you mean about the lens vignette (in the Lens Correction panel) vs. the post-crop vignette in the Effects panel.  The lens correction one will never stick to the edges of the crop because it's designed for offsetting the lens defects.  That said, you can get a very similar result using the post-crop vignette.  Ignore the Paint Overlay option, and try Highlight Priority, set to around -50 amount, 100 feather, 100 highlights, and see if that's more to your taste.

2.  Nope, that's not an option, although I could see a use for it.  You could put in a request at the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum, but the workaround is the adjustment brush for now.

3.  On the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum, you'll find an existing request for that feature, so it would be worth adding your vote.


----------



## africalass (May 9, 2012)

Hi

Thanks so much to both of you for your help.  I will also go to the request forum you mention to add in my thoughts.

About the post-crop vs lens vignetting, I have found they look very different, particularly on photos with very 'busy' edges (like trees with the light shining through just certain parts).  I have played with all the various settings, but hadn't pushed the highlights up as high as you suggest, and find that that really helps, thanks.

Bob, for the off-centre vignetting, I was thinking of just very subtle adjustments.  If I have somebody stood at 1/3 of the image, rather than the centre, then to be able to add a little darkness to draw in the eye to them could work (or might not!).  Also, I was thinking if the vignette could be loaded with all the options of the gradient / adjustment brush, then I could add some (subtle) -ve clarity around the main object.  This could be done with the brush, but in terms of speed it would be great if it worked with the vignettes.

Thanks again.  I do have another (unrelated) question, so I'm presuming it would be correct to start a new thread for this.

Kind regards


----------



## rjalex (May 9, 2012)

You are very welcome. Did you take a look at the gradient tool and know about the possibility of setting several of them ? I understand that's not exactly what you're asking for but a workaround.
TC Bob


----------



## africalass (May 11, 2012)

Thanks Bob.   I had thought about applying several gradients - probably one from each corner or from two sides depending, especially as I have a complete inability to draw so my adjustment brush version is rather unsteady!  This works as a workaround, but in terms of workflow and speed I would still love to see it in a future lightroom for the p-c vignette.  I have put it on the suggestion boards there, but I'm not sure if it will be just me that likes the idea!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 11, 2012)

It's definitely not just you who likes the idea - I've heard that one regularly.  Hopefully one day...


----------



## africalass (May 12, 2012)

Thanks Victoria.  Appreciate your input.  I'll put the link here so that if anyone else finds this thread and is interested they can add a vote:
http://feedback.photoshop.com/photo...h_the_options_on_gradients_adjustment_brushes

And I think that this is the suggestion for the off-centre vignette:
http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/off_centre_vignettes


----------

